# What to eat before an early morning ride (before work)



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

I was curious to know what you guys eat before a quick hour or so ride in the mornings.

I am planning to start getting up at 5am to ride for like an hour and then be at work by 8:30am.

Since I will be waking up and immediately getting on my bike, I wanted to know what it is that I can eat that is quick and that will prevent me from passing out due to not having anything in my stomach.

I also wanted to point out that I am a beginner with intentions of weight loss/fitness.

Thanks in advance


----------



## D Funk (Jan 24, 2006)

For something like that, nothing - maybe a cup of coffee or tea.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

big glass of OJ when I wake up, sometimes a shot of gel when I roll out. Gatorade or HEED in the bottles. 

The OJ will get you 25 gm carbs per 8 oz. and get into your system pretty quickly.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

cyclinrookie said:


> I was curious to know what you guys eat before a quick hour or so ride in the mornings.
> 
> I am planning to start getting up at 5am to ride for like an hour and then be at work by 8:30am.
> 
> ...



Depends on how stressful your ride is? You might just get away with a sports drink bottle.

I commute to work almost everyday - and only eat when I get to work.

I'll only drink water before I leave the house if I feel thirsty. 40 minutes, 10 miles.


----------



## Trek 5000 (May 17, 2006)

cyclinrookie said:


> I was curious to know what you guys eat before a quick hour or so ride in the mornings.
> 
> I am planning to start getting up at 5am to ride for like an hour and then be at work by 8:30am.
> 
> ...


 I wake up at 5am so that i can be out the door at 6am so that i be back by 7:30lam for work at 8:30am. I usually eat (pasta small portion of ground turkey with pasta sauce) the night before. I used to eat a Clif bar before a ride. I really don't have time to eat before a ride so, i take a gel and eat that after the first 45 minutes or so into the ride. This seems to work out good !! I do enjoy a cup of coffee with honey (got to have it). Bananas are good too instead of gel's.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

1 scoop of a protein shake, 3 TB oatmeal, 1 banana in 12 oz skim milk, then spin in blender. Add a shot of oj if you want to the mix. Plus, separately, 1 piece of homemade bread toasted. Then out the door. When I get back, 1 egg, little cheese, and 1 piece of toast again.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

i like the oats/protein, makes me think of my body building days....
before an early morning ride i usually make a shake consisting of:
-1 scoop fuzzy navel protein powder
-handful of blueberries
-a lil' bit of milk 
-either a banana or some ground oats




lawrence said:


> 1 scoop of a protein shake, 3 TB oatmeal, 1 banana in 12 oz skim milk, then spin in blender. Add a shot of oj if you want to the mix. Plus, separately, 1 piece of homemade bread toasted. Then out the door. When I get back, 1 egg, little cheese, and 1 piece of toast again.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

If the ride is only an hour -- especially as you mention weight loss as a goal -- you shouldn't need anything before the ride. Coffee before and a healthy breakfast after the ride should get you going nicely.


----------



## cyclinrookie (Mar 20, 2006)

All of these posts are awesome and a big help to me.

The protein/oats and a banana sounds good. Its fast and not too dificult to digest.

I will try all suggestions.

Thanks a million.


----------



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

otoman said:


> big glass of OJ when I wake up, sometimes a shot of gel when I roll out. Gatorade or HEED in the bottles.
> 
> The OJ will get you 25 gm carbs per 8 oz. and get into your system pretty quickly.


I'll second the OJ. My usual morning ride is 2-4 hours on Saturday or Sunday morning. Eat a couple of nutri-grain bars and have some OJ, and I can get thru the first 2 hours. Anything over 2 hours and I usually take a PB&J or something else to snack on.


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

I usually do the same type of ride, out the door at 5. I tried going on an empty stomach or just a gel and a bottle of gatorade, and it wasn't enough. Now I have a cup of coffee and a yogurt, and it makes all the difference in the world. Then I come home and have a protie shake/oatmeal or eggs/etc... Don't forget a light, too, it is dark out at 5am around here again.


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

*Half a bagel*

Either Pumpernickel or Whole Wheat and/or banana.


----------



## Jack1576 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll third the OJ. Maybe a banana as well. I find I need at least something in my stomach before any ride, especially first thing in the morning. Remember you probably have not eaten in 10-12 hours.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Ive been having a Kashi bar and a redbull before the gym each day. Seems to be the right amount of food because i typically dont eat a whole lot after other than a protien bar. Substitue coffee for Redbull...

nK


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

cyclinrookie said:


> I also wanted to point out that I am a beginner with intentions of weight loss/fitness.


I say have a donut, a nice chocolate donut. If you don't ride, no donut. You are going to burn it off anyway, and the rest of the day you are going to be eating healthy, go for the donut!

I'm not the only one giving you this advice, check out this endorsement from a world famous athelete.



Announcer: John Belushi is on his way to a gold medal in the Decathlon! They're setting the bar at seven feet - here's his approach..

[ John Belushi runs toward the bar. Quick cut to John jumping over the top of the bar. Quick cut to John landing on the grass. ]

Announcer: He got it! Belushi's won the gold, now he's going for the world's record!

[ cut to John Belushi running long-distance sprint and winning, as his fans crowd around him ]

[ cut to John at home ]

John Belushi: [ seated at breakfast table smoking a cigarette ] I logged a lot of miles training for that day. And I downed a lot of doughnuts. Little Chocolate Donuts. *They taste good, and they've got the sugar I need to get me going in the morning.* That's why Little Chocolate Donuts have been on my training table since I was a kid.

[ cut to John Belushi going for the gold in the javelin toss ]

Announcer: Little Chocolate Donuts. The donuts of champions.



(but really, if you are going to ride at 5am, don't you deserve a donut?)


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

I highly recommend peanut butter on honeynut cheerios, sometimes with soymilk


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

i have 1/2 a bagel and glass of sweet tea, i ride from 5am to 7:30-8am. i have to be at work at 10. I also take some fig newtons to eat during the ride.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Since cycling isn't so bouncy, you can eat pretty much whatever works for you before a ride--I used to run and it seems like we spent hours talking about what we could eat before a marathon that would not make us barf. Personally, I eat black beans and rice for breakfast, a habit I picked up racing in Costa Rica that has stuck with me for years. They take too long for you, so just grab a bowl of cerial or something and head out--have fun, get some good head and tail lights--John


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in the weight-loss mode too...I don't eat anything before my hour commute to work, then usually eat as soon as I roll into the office. The hardest part is not going nuts in the kitchen after I get home though, that's when the real hunger hits.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I eat a pound of bacon and three wheels of cheese.


----------



## FattyCBR (Aug 26, 2005)

A cup of oatmeal with 1/2 a banana and yogurt for moisture w/ the granola 2 minutes before I ride. If I drink too much liquid it stays in my stomach and sloshes around.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nothing...*



cyclinrookie said:


> I was curious to know what you guys eat before a quick hour or so ride in the mornings.
> 
> I am planning to start getting up at 5am to ride for like an hour and then be at work by 8:30am.
> 
> ...


An hour, nothing. Take a bar of some sort on the bike with you, eat while riding, eat after.


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

A modest slice of fruitcake or mulitgrain honey sandwich. Both are quiet, so no waking up the family on the way out. Also HEED or Endura after 40/60.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

As little as possible, but then I'm not susually riding more than a couple hours.

I'll have a few sips of cranberry juice (maybe 3 ounces at 50% water, so really 1.5 ounces) and perhaps a slice of bread. Then I'll eat a bar and drink a bottle of water during the first hour of the ride.

The key for me is to eat well the day before. Not overeating but getting a good balance of nutrition and calries the night before will give me my best.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

For pre-dawn rides (about three per week for me) I have two pop-tarts and a big cup of coffee (440 kcal). I don't worry about bonking, everyone else worries about keeping up. After a 90-120 minute ride I am starving, so I have something else on the ride to work. Skimp on your other meals, but breakfast is your competitive edge.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nothing. Don't eat. Your mind thinks you need to, but your body doesn't really need it. Eating can actually harm your performance unless it is done 3 hours before your workout. Use the time to ride not eat. I get up at 5:30am two days a week for a hard MTB ride that lasts 1:15. I get up the other 3 mornings and run between 3-8 miles. I've had a schedule similar to this for over a decade and never eat before the workout. After you get over the mental thing of thinking you need to eat you'll see that you don't need to.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I do better if I eat a decent breakfast. I get up at 5 or 5:30 and do a 2 to 2.5 hour ride before work. I'll have a bowl of grape nuts and toasted oats (like what you'd get in granola, with less fat and sugar, and no nuts), with protein powder, yoghurt, fruit, and milk. This and a cup of espresso is enough to get me through a two hour ride and last to a mid-morning snack. For the 2.5 hour rides I take a small bottle of sports drink.

When I was running I had to be careful to run when my stomach was empty. But with cycling not being so bouncy it's not a problem to have some food in my stomach. A couple times a week I do a hard group ride that starts out with a flat out ascent of a 1800' climb. Eating an hour and a half before that doesn't bother me at all. If I didn't eat breakfast I'd bonk.


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

I get up at 5am to ride from 5:30am to 7am most summer mornings. I eat one slice of bread w/ PBJ and half a banana, wash it down with water, then sit on the toilet to poo (this is very important). 

When I get home, I eat the rest of the banana and then my usual cereal breakfast.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

One hour ride nothing, I'd wait till i get home.. My commute to work is around 30 mins and I never eat till I get to work. I'd rather have the extra 15 or 20 mins in bed than eating on my own time.

Before weekend rides (which are usually 4 - 6 hours) I might have a banana and glass of water before I leave but I'll also then eat regularly throughout the ride.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

PB&J on wheat and some coffee. Seems to do OK for my stomach.

YMMV

M


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

I never eat. I ride about 14 miles in the morning and never eat. I love breakfast but only on the weekeneds. During the week when I get back from my ride I'll have a cup of iced coffee after a shower and get going with my day.

I dunno, works for me.


----------



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the OJ when my kids don't drink it all. otherwise its a clif bar for breakfast at work.


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

From reading the posts it seems everyones morning eating habits are different. I commute 30 mins and ive been expiramenting with eating before, after, a little a lot, nothing but coffee ect. 
What works for me is coffee or tea and half a piece of toast with pb or nutella for some fat to help kill hunger through the morning. I have this before I ride as its inconvient to do so at work. after the commute ill have about 2/3 cup rolled oats with dred fruit/nuts and something sugary mixed into a baggie ready to be nuked. ill put bran in the oatmeal too which helps kill hunger a little. 
If ive ridden particularily hard and feel a little gassed ill have some fruit punch or something as soon as I get to work.

On my long weekend rides ill eat a huge breakfast and leave the house on a full stomach. I start to feel weak after 40 mins if I only eat a lite breakfastand ill end up pigging out on food while im riding, which means I need to carry more with me, which is not convient.

Anyways, thats what works for me.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

Another vote for eating nothing. During the week, I get up early and do a 15 mile loop. Just water and I'm fine. By the time I'm home, I'm hungry for my normal breakfast (oatmeal, flax and berries) and it's off to work. If I do 1.5 hours or more, I do eat something and brings bars/energy drinks, but you s/b fine with nothing for an hour.

Mark

p.s...recently picked up a Bicycling mag and it had a little chart for recommended calories depending on ride length; they had zero down for an hour or less in the a.m.


----------



## _AEF_ (Aug 27, 2005)

Nothing before but I'd be sure to either grab a clif bar or make sure I had something in my water bottles during the ride. I've been digging Heed latetly.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm another nothing. I do about 30mi 2-3 mornings /wk, 1:30-1:45 tm. I do coffee, maybe some juice, and carry a gel I never use. I bring a bottle of Accelerade which I usually finish. I do a big Endurox smoothy when I get back, banana, yogurt, other fruit, probably 400+calories. Holds me till early lunch most days. On weekends when I start my ride later and go longer distance, I eat a big bowl of granola/yogurt/fruit 1-2 hrs before my ride. Whenever I start a ride with a big climb(many are 8-12mi climbs at the front end) I always do a Gu right out of the gate to get me up the hill. Placebo or not, I need all the help I can get on those climbs.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

*experiment (I eat nothing)*

I run (5 miles) twice a week in the mornings and bike to work 1-2 times/week (11-15 miles depending on route). I never eat before any of this and I don't bring food for the bike. I like to maximize my time sleeping, and the benefit to eating (if any) is not worth the sleep lost.

This works for me, but that is largely irrelavent for you. Try different things and see what works for you. There is not a lot of risk in trying things. You might feel sluggish or something might disagree with you, but you'll make it home just fine.

Paul


----------



## spar (Aug 16, 2006)

like many others have said, i agree with oatmeal + soy milk = win

after the ride get a bit of protein.


----------



## shakawarspite (May 20, 2006)

Nothing. Your body doesn't need any food for a 1 hour ride. I hit the road for an hour of jamming every morning and try to keep a heavy pace for several of those rides - never eat a thing. Agree that some HEED is good on the hot days. It's all about your general nutrition habits - eat well and in a balanced way the day before and your stores will be more than adequate to get you through a one hour tour. If you do eat, be really careful on the carb / fluid intake. On the rare occasion when I have eaten, I've had some bad pre-work stomach issues when I've jammed hard and haven't balanced correctly. I think Chris Carmichael had a piece in Bicycling a couple months ago that discussed this issue. Check it our if you can.


----------



## kiwiiceberg (Aug 6, 2006)

I cycle 5.30 to 7.10 two weekday mornings and I eat nothing. I take a bottle of Powerade with me and drink a little before during and after my ride.
In the weekend for 3 plus hours of riding I will normally have a bowl of cereal with some low fat yoghurt and a banana an hour before my ride, and a second breakfast of a couple of eggs on toast afterwards.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

Before my 23 mile commute to work, I eat a bowl of cereal and drink a big glass of water. I keep a gel on me.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Half bagel with peanut butter & a bit of jam, honey, or cinnamin sugar for taste
cup of tea (iced in summer)

Easy on the stomach and provides fuel for 60-90 min. My gut feels horrible if I ride on no breakfast.

I drink coffee later in the AM, but tea is easier on the stomach on arising.


----------



## realgone (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a pretty high metabolism. The first thing I do when I wake up is head straight for the kitchen. I am trying to break this (not bad) routine. I bought a road bike for myself as a birthday present to myself. 

I have started to ride in the mornings and find myself too hungry to go on an empty stomach. I have a banana before the ride and an Isagenix protein shake after, or visa versa. This energizes me and helps me feel satiety until lunch at work.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Could you please explain why anyone would reopen a 13 month old thread????????
If you want to discuss this, why not start a new thread? 
If you keep this up, I will have to track you down and give you "what fer".


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

Argentius said:


> If the ride is only an hour -- especially as you mention weight loss as a goal -- you shouldn't need anything before the ride. Coffee before and a healthy breakfast after the ride should get you going nicely.


werd.

in part because of these emails I get from some lunatic in CT named Graeme Street, I started going out on even longer rides without eating beforehand. If I can eat three hours before, great. If I can't, I'll drink accelerade and suck on a couple of gels. Son of a gun, I've had no problems even with fifty-mile hammer rides.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bill said:


> werd.
> 
> in part because of these emails I get from some lunatic in CT named Graeme Street, I started going out on even longer rides without eating beforehand. If I can eat three hours before, great. If I can't, I'll drink accelerade and suck on a couple of gels. Son of a gun, I've had no problems even with fifty-mile hammer rides.


Is Cyclo-Fuel working?

I get the emails too..although I haven't see much lately.. umm??...

i'm not sure about the not eating 2-3 hours or whatever before bedtime (to lose weight)... I can't goto sleep hungry.. need beer.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

bas said:


> Is Cyclo-Fuel working?
> 
> I get the emails too..although I haven't see much lately.. umm??...
> 
> i'm not sure about the not eating 2-3 hours or whatever before bedtime (to lose weight)... I can't goto sleep hungry.. need beer.


I have browsed his emails just sort of to figure out who is this guy and why he keeps sending me emails and to see whether there is anything worth knowing there. I haven't subscribed, so I don't know all of what he says, but I read some of the subscriber testimonials about not eating before and how good the results were.

The first time I did it was on a 7 a.m. ride, before which I used to try to eat something. This one time, I figured, what the hey. This is an absolute screamer -- 30 mph pacelines, hills, attacks, locusts, fire, etc., etc. I felt better than I ever had. 

Now, I have never repeated that experience precisely, but I think that there is something to it.


----------



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

microwave a packet of oatmeal... leave it a little watery so you can drinking it fast... 

Much cheaper than gels and bars, and loaded with carbs.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bill said:


> I have browsed his emails just sort of to figure out who is this guy and why he keeps sending me emails and to see whether there is anything worth knowing there. I haven't subscribed, so I don't know all of what he says, but I read some of the subscriber testimonials about not eating before and how good the results were.
> 
> The first time I did it was on a 7 a.m. ride, before which I used to try to eat something. This one time, I figured, what the hey. This is an absolute screamer -- 30 mph pacelines, hills, attacks, locusts, fire, etc., etc. I felt better than I ever had.
> 
> Now, I have never repeated that experience precisely, but I think that there is something to it.



I wonder if I should try this in a race (14 mile)..

I guess it at least frees up blood from your stomach from being used for the digestive process (ie, something like the rule that says don't try to swim for 30+? minutes after eating).

And I would guess it also doesn't f* with your blood sugar.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

bas said:


> I wonder if I should try this in a race (14 mile)..
> 
> I guess it at least frees up blood from your stomach from being used for the digestive process (ie, something like the rule that says don't try to swim for 30+? minutes after eating).
> 
> And I would guess it also doesn't f* with your blood sugar.


for a 14 mile race, you should not concern yourself at all. by all means, give it a try. that's a good half-hour, maybe forty minutes of effort, right? According to what I've read, you should have a good hour of glycogen stored, anyway. What you eat shouldn't matter at all.


----------



## DMC1971 (Aug 2, 2007)

*good advice*

lots of good tips on here, but what is granola? Im from the UK, think it may be bran but not sure.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Granola is*

What? You've never heard of Granola? Granola was around in the 60's. You can buy it almost anywhere. It's like a cereal, you eat with your hands if you want or with a spoon, it can also be made into a bar and you carry it in your pocket. It's a mixture of a variety of stuff, oats, bran, could be puffed rice, raisins, currents, usually some fruit, honey or corn syrup or brown sugar, mixture of different stuff, then you form it into bars or just leave it loose and bake it. You can easily google granola. Many companies make it, Nature Valley, Quaker Oats, are just some. Grocery stores, markets, health food stores, all sell granola.


----------



## DMC1971 (Aug 2, 2007)

reckon the european monicker for it is museli, thanks for the info matey.


----------

